# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  New additions!  5 Orange Terribilis!

## JWells

I'm stoked...I've been jonesin' on these for a long while now and I finally pulled the trigger.  I know some of you all keep these so I hope y'all can appreciate my excitement.  I gotta say, no picture on the web does them justice, and they're not even fully colored up yet.  Maybe my favorite dart I have...(Brazilian Yellow Heads are close :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).  

Pics to follow...Yeah, buddy! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wolfx

haha Grats, what a great feeling to have! cant wait for the pics

----------


## Heather

Excited to see pics! Don't hold us in suspense too long  :Wink: .

----------


## BG

Cant wait to see your treasure.

----------


## John Clare

I think I saw an advert for these on dendroboard a few days ago - looks like you were the one who grabbed them.  Good luck with these great frogs, and show us the photos!

----------


## JWells

Yep, that was me!  As promised...

----------


## Whistly

They look awesome and great colours to.

----------


## John Clare

Very nice frogs.  What line are they?

----------


## JWells

Thanks! They're SNDF line.

----------


## Poly

Nice Frogs, so colourful! How old are they?  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

Very nice ...any pics of their tank?

----------


## Heather

They are so nice and brightly colored. Pretty!

----------


## JWells

Thanks everyone!  Im just glad my camera decided to cooperate with me!

They are about 5 months old, and they are just being kept in a temporary sterile sweater box so it's not really worth the pic.  I plan to set up a 40 breeder for them.  I was going to set up a 55, but I feel that they appreciate the depth of the 40.

----------


## BG

Nice looking frogs.

----------

